# Starbird Devlin Rod & Customs Charities Car Show 2017



## mazdaflyer (Dec 9, 2016)

The Starbird Devlin Car Show takes place in January 2017. There is a bicycle category with multiple classes in addition to the cars and trucks. There are top notch vehicles that come from around the entire USA. It's a great family event and proceeds go to local charities. Entry forms may be obtained from the link below.
http://starbirddevlin.com/entry 
In Wichita, KS.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Dec 11, 2016)

January 20-22, 2017


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Dec 29, 2016)

Less than a month away


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jan 16, 2017)

Starbird DEVLIN show this weekend


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jan 20, 2017)

Lots of cool and unique stuff on display. It's worthy of a visit or a road trip. Friday thru Sunday. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

